# Veterans License Plates



## Michael Dorosh

http://www.cfcn.ca/

On the right hand side there is a poll about veteran's license plates.  They have them in BC, but not Alberta.  The voting right now is about 2 to 1 not in favour of giving vets license plates.

Vote now if you are in favour of this!


----------



## Spr.Earl

68% say NO !!!

F'n ungratefull A' holes!!!!!!!!!  :sniper:

I was not going to get one, but now I will after voting and reading those results!!!!


----------



## Sundborg

Veterans deserve it 100%.


----------



## ags281

Why would people vote against veterans plates? It's less trouble than the already existing custom plates, and doesn't hurt anybody, so what's the deal?


----------



## mikeninercharlie

Vet's plates 

A word of caution from BC, know who is speaking on your behalf otherwise serving members could be left out in the dark...

Being quite familiar with the enabling legislation in Ontario and Nova Scotia, I thought that I would soon be affixing new plates on my vehicle. However, that is not the case as the eligibility criteria in BC, although virtually identical to that of Nova Scotia and Ontario contains one significant difference. To apply in BC you must be â Å“honourably dischargedâ ? while other in provinces you must have â Å“served honourablyâ ?.

I've been told by the office staff of the Pacific Command, Royal Canadian Legion that the door may open up next year which will allow other classes of veterans to be deemed eligible to apply for the plates however, I would suggest that the damage has been done.

I would further suggest that this circumstance is quite typical of the way modern day vets are viewed by many in veterans "advocacy" groups. It seems they convinced the BC licensing authorities, perhaps even inadvertently, that our service is not worthy of recognition. God forbid a current CF member with decades of honourable service would even think of considering himself to be amongst those â Å“trueâ ? veterans. I find it most amazing that currently serving, modern day veterans, as defined by the Government of Canada, can be full members of a veterans group yet are ineligible for veteran's plates...

What would I like to have happen? The criteria should be immediately opened up to allow serving Canadian Forces members who meet the definition as a veteran be afforded the opportunity to access the plates as is the case in six provinces (NS, Nfld, NB, PEI, Ont and most recently Manitoba). 
Interestingly, Manitoba's legislation was amended at the 11th hour to include current CF members... I trust that several thousand Canadian Forces members, both regular and reserve, currently serving in the province of BC could be also honoured in the same fashion as those who served before us and since retired.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

As a reservist who has never served operationally I would be embarrassed to afix "Veterans" plates to my automobile even though I apparently qualify as a "serving CF member."  I guess this mean CIL officers are all "veterans" now too.

I am all for the 'veteran' label being applied to troops who have served in Afghanistan or on peacekeeping duty - I can actually see some logic to the "honourably discharged" requirement also.


----------



## Scott

My father served 25 years and was operational. He deserves the plate. I'm with Dorosh, I do not qualify, neither do CIL, Veteran....of WHAT?

Cheers


----------



## 1feral1

They have had them here for years. Personally I think its pretty sad that a  Vet    has to wait until he is in his 80s to be recognised this way (although I view any family of a vet or serving or former soldier (with operational service) should have the plates too).

A few wks ago when I was in Saskatchewan, a friend of mine said they were soon to be available in Saskatchewan too.

I think its a good move.   

Say yes.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Scott

I don't know about other "vets" but my father recieved his plate when he was 62.

Cheers


----------



## catalyst

Being quite familiar with the enabling legislation in Ontario and Nova Scotia, I thought that I would soon be affixing new plates on my vehicle. However, that is not the case as the eligibility criteria in BC, although virtually identical to that of Nova Scotia and Ontario contains one significant difference. To apply in BC you must be â Å“honourably dischargedâ ? while other in provinces you must have â Å“served honourablyâ ?.

/snip

I'm sorry, but can somebody tell me the difference

And speaking from a future CIL officer, I would NEVER ever think of getting a veteran licence plate...


----------



## Michael Dorosh

To have "served honourably" does not preclude those members still serving to have them.  I presume it means either/or - to have "served honourably" for the three year time limit, and either still in, or out.

"Honourably discharged" however, means you are obviously no longer serving.

I wish they would have divvied them up into "Veteran" and "Serving Member" plates, but given an either/or, I'm happy that the veterans got them.


----------



## catalyst

Ah, thanks for clarifying that for me. 

On the same line as 'serving member' plates, it would be cool to get one with one's respective unit on it.


----------



## Bartok5

I honestly fail to see what all of the "hoopla" is about where currently serving or recently retired CF members are concerned.  I may be way off-base here, but to me the Veteran's license plate is all about recognizing and deferring to those who served on active duty on combat operations in the interests of  our nation.  In that context, I would personally draw the "current" line at those who served in the Korean War - Army, Navy or Airforce.  What does the license plate mean, if it doesn't confer some sort of deferential treatment upon the bearer?  If I see a Veteran's license plate in front of me, then I am inclined to hang back and give the bearer the "first move" traffic-wise.   If I see a Veteran's plate in the parking lot, then I am inclined to concede the primo parking spot to the bearer.  And so it goes....

This business of currently-serving CF members whinging about their "right" to have a special license plate gives me serious cause to question their motivations.  It smacks of self-serving clap-trap.  Does a 3 year Basic Engagement in the Regular Force where the member does nothing more than flip eggs in a Service Battalion deserve special recognition?  What about the guy (or gal) who serves 20 years of Thursday nights and a weekend per month in the Primary Reserves without ever leaving their home town?  Just what is it that makes them somehow special and deserving of public recognition?  

I don't presume to know what the ideal criteria for "Veteran" license plates should be, but I do know that the current parameters are so all-inclusive that the plates themselves are meaningless.  Much like the title "veteran" itself - now expanded for politically-correct reasons to include just about anyone who ever donned a CF uniform.  Give me a break - for the vast majority of us it is/was simply a job with some additional "structure".  Genuine hardship and sacrifice are concepts quite foreign to most who have rendered Canadian military service in recent years,  And yet we are all "Veterans".  Veterans of what?   Of having to show up for work on time?  Of having to cut our hair a certain way?  Of having been told what to do during working hours?  Ooohhh - now there are some worthy grounds for a "special" license plate.  

Seriously folks - just what the heck have most of us done to deserve a "special" license plate on par with our countrymen and women who truly put it on the line during the Korean War, in the Medak Pocket, or elsewhere?   

I walk through the J-7 parking lot at CFB Gagetown every morning, and I see roughly every 10th car with "Veteran" license plates.  And do you know what my "gut" response is?  Derision.  Based on a class of people who are evidently looking for some sort of misplaced validation as a result of what they have elected to do for a living.  Quite frankly, I find the entire subject to be quite pathetic.  If your self-esteem is rooted in having a special license plate that is so generic as to be entirely meaningless, then you have some serious issues....

By all official criteria, I am entitled to a "Veteran" license plate.  26 years of Reserve and Regular Army infantry service, including officially-sanctioned combat operations.  But at 40 years old you wouldn't catch me dead with such a plate.  Why?  Because to me the "Veteran" plate says "been there, done that, rendered service to the nation, and am now old and feeble to the point that you should give me a break".  I am not quite there yet.  

When I see a 30 year-old step out of a car bearing "Veteran" plates, I automatically think "pathetic wannabe".  To me, it is a shamefull expression of inadequacy.  Everyone wants to be proud of what they do for a living (or a hobby), and that is cool.  That is why they make "Army" stickers for your car window or bumper.  As for the license plates?  I say leave those to the truly retired who have done their bit.  Exact criteria to be determined, but certainly more rigid than it is now.  Limiting the license plates to someone who made a full or part-time career of the military for a minimum of 10 years would be a good first step in my opinion.  Furthermore, the plates SHOULD only be available to those who have left military service.  How the heck can you be a "veteran/ancienne combattant" if you are STILL SERVING?!?!?!

I say make the plates mean something.  As it stands right now, they are absolutely meaningless.  You may as well put a CF sticker on your bumper for all the distinction that it affords.   

Just my $.02 as a "Veteran in waiting".....


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Mark, did you actually read any of the other posts before launching? ;D

I think (hope) you'll find that most of us are in agreement with you...

But I daresay, those of you who served in Afghanistan, or Medak Pocket, where hostile fire was exchanged should also count as "veterans".  

I will even go so far as to include peacekeepers, though those same egg flippers who simply did so (or tended bar, drove generals, or pushed paper in air conditioned offices) in Cyprus or Bosnia would also count along those who walked patrols or cleared minefields....

We've all been left to make our individual choices - put our money where our mouth is, so to speak.  I would hope that peer pressure would induce those 3 year BEs to disqualify themselves from getting the plates out of common sense.

As for the ARMY bumperstickers - they were apparently not made to be displayed outdoors. ;D  I am on my second or third one - they fade very quickly in the sun.  I have taken the expedient of cutting away the red lettering and applying the sticker to my red car; the CADPAT, ironically enough, fades less quickly than the red letters.  Applying the sticker whole simplyhas the entire thing fade to an unreadable grey blob rather fast.  So much for pride...


----------



## Scratch_043

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I wish they would have divvied them up into "Veteran" and "Serving Member" plates, but given an either/or, I'm happy that the veterans got them.



I agree with you there, although I have not yet joined, I think that there should at least be a plate available for CF members, there are plates for the fire department, and others.


----------



## George Wallace

In ON you can buy custom plates, ie. Fire Dept., Star Trek Fan, Provincial Flower, Cdn Flag.  If you get the Cdn Flag one, it has the Cdn Flag on the left and "CF" in the middle of double didgit numbers.  Would that count?

GW


----------



## Michael Dorosh

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In ON you can buy custom plates, ie. Fire Dept., Star Trek Fan, Provincial Flower, Cdn Flag.  If you get the Cdn Flag one, it has the Cdn Flag on the left and "CF" in the middle of double didgit numbers.  Would that count?
> 
> GW



Ugh - if CF members are accorded equal status with Star Trek Fans, something has gone seriously wrong...I think I'll pass on the CF plates if that is the case.


----------



## Scratch_043

ummm, yeah


----------



## nastysasky

check it out.

http://www.sgi.sk.ca/sgi_internet/index.html


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Correct me if im wrong but I believe Quebec is the last province to authorize a veteran plate.


----------



## bossi

Hmmm ... 
To avoid too much Quebec-bashing ...
Don't their license plates already say "Je me souviens", or am I thinking of the R22R cap badge ... ?
Thus, Quebec had a particularly appropriate regimental motto on their license plates since 1978
(i.e. before anybody else ...)

Sure - perhaps one could argue the provincial government "Je me souviens" was intended to have an entirely different, politically-charged meaning, but ... it's a broad concept, and arguably it could encompass veterans.

Now - how many other provinces have a regimental motto on THEIR license plates ... ?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

It wasn't an attempt to bash Quebec but rather state that its nice that finally provincial governments are coming around to recognizing veterans more openly.Personally though I dont feel right about just anyone with a tour putting one up.


----------



## bossi

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Personally though I dont feel right about just anyone with a tour putting one up.



1944 was 60 years ago - anybody who was 20 years old then is 80 years old now ...
Not too many of them will be driving as time marches on ...
Thus, it's up to younger "veterans" to hold the torch high ...

It's all about "remembrance", not false pride or vanity.
Lest we forget.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Some regimental mottos come directly from civvie mottos.

The motto of the City of Calgary is Onward.  The KOCR and Calgary Highlanders both adopted that as a regimental motto to reflect the community from which they recruit.  (The Highlanders in recent years converted the motto to Gaelic - Airaghardt).

I would suspect the Van Doos get their motto from the province of Quebec, and not the other way around.


----------



## bossi

Yup - I'd forgotten the KOCR and Calgary Highlanders have only been around since 1910, whereas Calgary was incorporated as a town in 1883 and then as a city in 1894.

Similarly, the R22R have only been around since 1914, and "Je me souviens" dates back to 1883.
http://www.gouv.qc.ca/Informations/Devise/Devise_en.html

So, is the Quebec license plate half empty or half full?  Ca m'est egal.


----------



## Gunnar

The motto of the province of quebec is an allusion to a poem, which states something along the lines of:

La devise aussitôt devient "Je me souviens...
Que je suis né dessous le lys de la France
Mais qu'aussi j'ai grandi sous la rose carmin"
Et nos jours ont fleuri au milieu des nuances.

The je me souviens is supposed to refer to "I know which side my bread is buttered on", but has been taken to be a different political statement of late.


----------



## BradM

I think this is fantastic.


----------



## bossi

Gunnar said:
			
		

> The motto of the province of quebec is an allusion to a poem... but has been taken to be a different political statement of late.



Interesting - the provincial website didn't mention the poem: 



> ... André Duval read it as the response of a French-Canadian subject to the motto of the Marquess of Lorne, Governor General of Canada, which can be seen in the hall of the Parliament Building: _"Ne obliviscaris"_ *(Be careful not to forget). * Conrad Laforte believed that Taché was inspired by the Canadien errant of Antoine Gérin-Lajoie: "Va, dis ÃƒÂ  mes amis/Que je me souviens d'eux" (Go tell my friends/That I remember them). These recent interpretations (1970) seem to have nothing in common with those that were current at the turn of the century among the contemporaries of the creator of the motto and that were more likely to have fuelled his thoughts, unfortunately never put down on paper.
> 
> Judge Jetté, in a speech in 1890, evoked the feeling of Canadians when the French flag reappeared on the river in 1855: "Oui, je me souviens, ce sont nos gens" (Yes, I remember, these are our people). According to Pierre-Georges Roy, this motto reflects "clearly the past, the present and the future of the only French province in the Canadian Confederation". The opinion of Ernest Gagnon also deserves consideration, for he was the secretary of the Department of Public Works at the time and knew Taché well. In an appendix to the Department's annual report, Gagnon wrote that the motto admirably summarized "la raison d'être du Canada de Champlain et de Maisonneuve comme province distincte dans la Confédération" (the raison d'être of the Canada of Champlain and Maisonneuve as a distinct province in the Confederation).
> 
> Gagnon's interpretation is probably very close to Taché's intentions. In designing the decoration of the Parliament Building, Taché wanted to render homage to the men and women who marked the history of Québec. There is probably no need to delve deeper into the matter. This entire building is a monument dedicated to the history of Québec and, through the motto, Taché sought simply to express in a few words what he planned to immortalize in stone, wood and bronze.



It works for me ... and ranks right up there with "Lest we forget" ...


----------



## Bill Smy

Gunnar said:
			
		

> The motto of the province of quebec is an allusion to a poem, which states something along the lines of:
> 
> La devise aussitôt devient "Je me souviens...
> Que je suis né dessous le lys de la France
> Mais qu'aussi j'ai grandi sous la rose carmin"
> Et nos jours ont fleuri au milieu des nuances.



Gunnar is correct, although I can't vouch for the accuracy of the wording. I will eventually come up with it and the poet's name. This was a biit of history taught at Hamilton Teachers' College in the late 1950s.


----------



## Bill Smy

The poem was written by Eugene Etienne Tache. Here is a letter written by his granddaughter with both the French and English versions which is taken from this website:-

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://agora.qc.ca/reftext.nsf/Documents/Quebec_-_Etat--La_devise_Je_me_souviens_par_Gaston_Deschenes&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dje%2Bme%2Bsouviens%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG

Sir, 
According to an article (Feb. 4), there is confusion about the Quebec motto.
As you mentioned, it was written by E. E. Taché. "Je me souviens" is only the first line, which may be the cause of the confusion. It goes like this:
Je me souviens/Que né sous le lys/Je croîs sous la rose.
I remember/That born under the lily/I grow under the rose.
I am a granddaughter of Eugène Étienne Taché. My aunt, Mme Clara Taché Fragasso of Quebec City, is the only surviving daughter of E. E. Taché.
I hope that this enlightens some of your readers.
H. Pâquet, St. Lambert. »


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Ne obliviscaris is a heated phrase in some circles - it is the motto of the Clan Campbell, perpetrators if you will remember of the Glencoe Massacre in 1692.

Since our Pipe Major years ago was a pretend Scot, we used to play The Campbells are Coming to annoy him, and one cheeky private put NE OBLIVISCARIS on his practice chanter.    The PM was a bit nuts anyway, he had a self-imposed embargo on Dole products for what they allegedly did to Hawaii - bearing a grudge for 300 years probably isn't a record, but when you're at least 3rd generation Canadian seems a bit silly.


----------



## bossi

Bill Smy said:
			
		

> Gunnar is correct, although I can't vouch for the accuracy of the wording. I will eventually come up with it and the poet's name. This was a bit of history taught at Hamilton Teachers' College in the late 1950s.



Thanks, Gunnar and Bill - for a non-historian such as myself, this is illuminating (to say the least!)

And, as Michael's story about the Dole embargo ... it sounds like a story from California
(i.e. even though it's not on their license plate, "the land of fruits and nuts? ... haha!)


----------



## Big Foot

Glad to see the vets finally getting recognition nation wide, though I can't say I've ever seen a Veterans plate for a province other than Ontario...


----------



## Spr.Earl

I like the plate,it's better than B.C.'s
bit of trivia about the Monument any one know?
I forget were it is in France but there is some neat trivia about it.
Biil et al Shhhh!
Let the youngn's answer.


----------



## 1feral1

A good gesture to our Vets, but 25 years too late for many. As for the next generation, they too have honoured themselves in service to their country, some giving their whole careers without deployment/active service, but have offered the best years of their lives to the CF.

For those willing to display these number plates on their vehicles, show 'em with pride for the ghosts of Canadian soldiers past, of which many thousand have no known grave. 



Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## the 48th regulator

Sorry to drum up and old topic folks, but thought this would fit in with this thread...


The city of Toronto is providing a perk for the Year of The Veterans. A council motion was passed on 19 July to allow Veterans to park for free on the streets of Toronto for the rest of the year. This is direct from a document (I will attach as well) from the City of Toronto Website.

START

J(2)
NOTICE OF MOTION
Free Parking for Canadian Veterans
Moved by: Councillor Walker
Seconded by: Councillor Jenkins
WHEREAS the Honourable Albina Guarnieri, Minister of Veterans Affairs did, on the 5th day of November, 2004, declare that 2005 shall be the "Year of the Veteran", in honour of those who served this country and in recognition of the 60th anniversary of the end of the Second World War; and
WHEREAS the Honourable Harindar Takhar, Minister of Transportation did, on the 23rd day of December, 2003, present the first graphic "Veteran Licence Plate" to a veteran of the Second World War; and
WHEREAS the Ministry of Transportation continues to issue said Veteran Licence Plates to eligible Ontarians who served or are serving in the Canadian Armed Forces, the Allied Forces, the Merchant Navy or the Ferry Command; and
WHEREAS it is appropriate that the City of Toronto demonstrate its support of Canadian Veterans and further honour those who served and who continue to serve their country; and
WHEREAS the City of Hamilton has already taken the initiative to pass By-Law No. 05-157, which amends the by-laws relating to on-street parking and municipal parking facilities to allow free parking for Veterans within its municipal boundaries;
NOW THEREFORE BE IT RESOLVED THAT, during permitted hours, all vehicles bearing a valid Ontario Veteran Licence Plate be exempted from standard parking fees at all on-street parking meters and in municipally operated parking facilities for the duration of 2005;
AND BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED THAT the appropriate traffic by-laws be amended and City Staff take appropriate action to give effect to the foregoing;
AND BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED THAT the necessary provisions of Chapter 27 of the City of Toronto Municipal Code be waived to permit introduction and debate of this Notice of Motion at the meeting of Council to be held on July 19, 2005.
July 19, 2005

END 

dileas

tess

[Moderator edit:  Typographical edit only - no content changed]


----------



## Blakey

MarkC, *AMEN TO THAT* Totally agree with every word of your post.


----------



## Bartok5

Since this thread was resurrected, I have re-read my original post (which I had entirely forgotten about).   Suffice it to say that my original views have not changed....     If anything, they are continually reinforced by the frequent sight of fresh-faced troops in their early 20s roaring around the   Fredericton/Oromocto area with Veteran's plates on their souped up Honda Civics, et-al.     :

I can't help the fact that it makes me personally cringe, but hey - each to their own....


----------



## Lance Wiebe

I'm with you, Mark.  I asked a MCpl why he opted for the Veterans Plates, just out of sheer curiousity.  I know he has not gone on any tours, so how does he consider himslf a veteran.  His response?  "I meet the criteria for a veteran, so why not?"

I don't know.  Maybe in a few years I'll start seeing myself as a "vet".  But not yet.


----------



## mover1

I moved to N.S. was asked if I wanted a veterans plate. I mulled it over and sent my 490A to the Legion command in Halifax. Whoa lookie there I was considered a veteran. 

I got my plate. And then put my airforce licence plate cover on it. It covers the veteran lettering and all you can see is the flag and the numbers on the plate. It looks really nice. Displaying the flag for all to see.

Do I want any special recognition? 

No

Do I have it on there because I deserve it or think I am entitled to it?

No but the price was right (5 $) and its and easy number to remember when filling out a claim or a hotel slip.

Were my tours that hard? Did I live in trenches and write timeless poetry, kill a man with my knife just to watch him die? 

No Actually they (my tours) were pretty choice. Hotels with room service and lots of wine, But we did bomb a country, occupy a nation, etc etc

So why do it. 
It is simple each time I get out of my car and someone says to me that I don't look like a veteran. I ask what are they supposed to look like. Then the questions to where I have been and what I did invariably come up. Usually their response is "I didn't know that".  So in one way it educates that ungrateful and ignorant culture that we defend as to what we do.

Yes some of the veterans plates are cheesy and some people don't like them. Just like people don't like blue name tags or MK III combat boots. But the reality is that they are here to stay and we have to live with them. It is personal choice to have one after all, and if you want to limit peoples personal choice. Or you wish to change how the plates are administered I suggest you get in touch with the local legion. After all they are the ones who invariably say yea or nay on your eligibility ( In Nova Scotia anyways)


----------



## Chimo

I live in the great state of Texas, and it seems that the support of the military in the USA, in general, is overwhelming. I have seen plates from all over the union that have Veteran, Purple Heart, Bronzes Stars and Army National Guard etc.

I guess you have to listen to your own gut and look at your own motives for purchasing such a "vanity" plate. Although I qualify as a veteran, I think I will pass until the day I turn in my ID Card. If someone else wants it for whatever reason, good on you...

The positive of this is that Canadians will be reminded everyday that there are average "heroes" amongst them. That can't be anything but good.


----------



## IPC10

I like how Alabama solved the problem.  

http://www.ador.state.al.us/motorvehicle/militaryview.html

Specific plate denotes how the plate was 'earned'.  Civilian's get as much out of it as the current plate - yeap it says vet on it.  For those who know, identifies why the plate was 'awarded' (lacked a good term).

I guess I just prefer bumper stickers......honk if you love Jesus.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.thepost.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=131341&catname=Local+News

Veterans may park for free in city 
Roman Zakaluzny 
Local News - Friday, October 28, 2005 @ 09:00 

KAWARTHA LAKES - 'Free Parking ' is a spot on the Monopoly board. 
And it may soon be reality for the city's veterans. 
Veterans, or at least vehicles that have a veteran licence plate, can park for free in the City of Kawartha Lakes, if council approves a committee proposal next month. 

Some members of the Lindsay Legion called it a "good tribute" and a nice act of remembrance. 
One city councillor, who is himself a veteran, worried it would be abused. 
The idea was added to the municipality's consolidated parking control bylaw, discussed this week and scheduled for final approval Nov. 15. 

Councillors on Wednesday dealt with a number of issues which, years after amalgamation, have yet to be consolidated into a city-wide bylaw. Among them was parking, which is still governed by a mishmash of pre-amalgamation rules that vary depending on geography, forcing parking enforcement officers to keep track. 

The new rules would take effect city-wide as early as Jan. 1. Some aspects include: 

"¢ no parking on municipal roads or municipal parking lots anywhere between 11 p.m. and 6 a.m. from Nov. 1 until April 30 every year, unless otherwise noted; 

"¢ no vehicles weighing more than a tonne when empty can park on a road at any time, except if it's engaged in an industrial, agricultural, construction- or moving-related service; 

"¢ a number of private entities will continue formal partnerships with the city, whereby their lots are patrolled by the city, which in return collects ticket revenues. 
All such partnerships noted in the bylaw are in Lindsay, some of which include Fleming College, Ross Memorial Hospital, the Lindsay Locks and Whitney Town Centre. 

Penalties vary for for non-compliance. Fines could be as high as $300 for parking illegally in a handicapped zone. Autos may also be immobilized or impounded. 
"Municipalities have the power to tow away," said Brian Donaldson, a consultant brought on to help with consolidation. "It's not used very often, but it sends a message, which needs to be used from time to time." 
A number of parking-related ideas have been floated around in the past, including adding more loading and disabled parking areas, as well as creating special provisions for veterans and horse-drawn carriages. However, only the veteran free parking was brought up Wednesday. 

Ward 11 Coun. Andy Letham said he made the proposal in honour of the Year of the Veteran. He wanted veterans who have Royal Canadian Legion and Ministry of Transportation-approved veteran licence plates to be exempt from paying at all metered parking and municipal lots. 
Municipal lots can be found in Bobcaygeon, Fenelon Falls, Omemee, Lindsay and south of Little Britain at the corner of Eldon and Ramsay roads. Metered spots are found in Bobcaygeon and Lindsay. 
"We've certainly been talking about it," said Margaret Mowat, a British Second World War veteran and member of Lindsay Legion Branch 67. "For the few years that the veterans have left, it's a good tribute. A lot of us do shop downtown." 

Asked to clarify, Letham didn't foresee a parking free for all: a valid plate didn't mean illegal parking was allowed, just free parking. 
The idea may have come from Midland. The town passed a similar exemption for its vets a year ago, and encouraged others to follow suit. 

Some Kawartha Lakes councillors had reservations. The most vocal, at least at the meeting, came from a veteran. 
Ward 6 Coun. Carl Quaranto compared the proposal to current parking spots reserved for disabled residents - a system which he said is rife with abuse by residents who aren't really disabled. 
"I see a lot of people driving handicapped cars, and they're about as handicapped as I am," he said, somewhat sarcastically. 

He asked where enforcement officers would draw the line. Was there an age limit? What if the driver was a vet in another country? 
"I'm a veteran. World War II. The amount of people left from World War II is very, very small. 
"Are you going to (extend it ) to Korean veterans? Vietnam? How about Bosnia three years ago? I mean, they're young. They're not 80. Where do we cut it off? Everyone who's served is a 'veteran' . . . There are other people who should receive consideration as much as a veteran." 

Mayor Barb Kelly, who voted for the proposal, said she thought the deal would apply "for people who were in the war." 

Ward 16 Coun. Dave Marsh, however, asked how anyone would notice if a legitimate veteran's vehicle was loaned to a "daughter or son" and was parked at an expired meter. 
"If they have the plate, it qualifies them," replied Letham. "It's not supposed to be complicated." 
Current Branch 67 President Jerry Harris said he's also seen abuse with handicapped parking. However, he's in favour of free parking for the vets. 

"It's not about giving them a break. It's about showing that we do remember them," he said. "I'm all for a small privilege." 
Nicki Dedes, chair of Lindsay's Business Improvement Association, told The Daily Post she couldn't comment on the issue until her membership gave input. She'll have that chance at an association meeting next week, adding "parking is one of the top issues we deal with." 

Public consultations were not recommended on the issue in a staff report, but if council decides to have them, the new rules would not likely kick in until Jan. 1, 2007.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Since we've dragged this one back into the daylight (it's like 3Tp 4CER, resurrected more times than Dracula), I'll offer this up.  I have an Alberta Veteran plate. Why? Is it vanity, or LCF?  No, but I am proud of the fact that I spent my entire adult life (so far) doing something FOR my adopted homeland, not TO it. Did I go off and lose a limb in some Wagnerian charge up a hill into a hail of gunfire?  Again, no, but I went to some shitty places and did some shitty things for some shitty people, because my country told me to. If a small token of recognition for that fact is so insulting to everyone, contact Legion Dominion Command and voice your anger.  If you get your way, Canada won't have ANY veterans of any description to pass on the message....rant ends, lock 'n' load, fire at will.


----------



## Big Foot

I whole-heartedly agree with you, Kat. We are nearing the end of a generation with our WWII vets and the Korean War vets aren't getting any younger. I think it's fair to say that if you have done your duty for the country, you can be considered a vet. IMHO, if you're willing to go fight for Canada and you train for that fight day in and day out, you deserve to be reckognized. Flame away if you will, but these are just my thoughts.


----------



## the 48th regulator

On that note, a great discussione we had was on the What is a Veteran? thread.

dileas

tess


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Mark C,

    I agree with most of what you say and feel much the same way about young guys still serving with plates. I am confussed by your comment that the plates should be for the Korea vets and then later you suggest the Medak pocket also. 

 I think that you should not get Vet plates until you are out and that means out and not out with a class be call back as a reserve such as many of the older guys with vet plates in the J-7 parking lot.

   I would be for a cut off of retired period, with the usual qualifying of honourable discharge.
   And Mark C dont be too down on that 30 year old he may have seen more conbat then most WW2 vets you will see in afew days. 

I have my plates and at 41 when I got them as disabled vet from Bosnia I was kinda proud of them. If my driver was still alive to tell the story and at 19 get out of his car with vet plates on he would be able to say he had been there and done that. Unfortunatley he cant.


----------



## Infanteer

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> And Mark C dont be too down on that 30 year old he may have seen more conbat then most WW2 vets you will see in afew days.



I'm still not sure where you are getting this notion from - I don't think that anyone since the early 1950's has experienced combat in the way our WWII vets have.  We're talking 2 years on the line in constant operations against a competant enemy.  See all those Battle Honours on the Colours?  Guess where they come from....


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Inf,

    Operative word here is "may have". So are you holding the position that a WW2 vet who never served overseas has more combat than a UN or NATO soldier who has fired his weapon in anger and been fired at by a hostile enemy? And one further how about the in theatre WW2 vet that never saw the enemy?


----------



## Cloud Cover

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> I have my plates and at 41 when I got them as disabled vet from Bosnia I was kinda proud of them. If my driver was still alive to tell the story and at 19 get out of his car with vet plates on he would be able to say he had been there and done that. Unfortunatley he cant.



Hey buddy: Was that in the spring of '95?

Cheers


----------



## 3rd Horseman

I was in theatre in Apr 95 and departed when the after the war ended 31 Oct.


----------



## Infanteer

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Inf,
> 
> Operative word here is "may have". So are you holding the position that a WW2 vet who never served overseas has more combat than a UN or NATO soldier who has fired his weapon in anger and been fired at by a hostile enemy? And one further how about the in theatre WW2 vet that never saw the enemy?



Quit using "may have" and "circumstance" as clauses to back out of your claims.  Just as we are not talking about a Canadian who never deployed in the '90s, we ain't talking about some rear echelon conscript in WWII.

Guys in WWII that were in theater faced combat day-in and day-out, that hasn't been something experienced by our Army since Korea.


----------



## Brad Sallows

"In theatre" is a big place.


----------



## Infanteer

Okay - I guess there is always CommZone Z.   How about "a guy on the line".


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Inf,

    Not attempting to back out of a claim never made a claim asked a question. So if I understand correct you are speaking of the line guys. That being understood The point is about who gets a vet plate, IMHO the soldiers who have fired there weapons in anger on a NATO or UN tour have the right to claim combat vet just like a line soldier in WW2 (given that that line soldier saw combat, contrary to what you think some line units did not see combat).

  So to get back on focus do the UN/NATO guys who served on the line deserve vet plates?


----------



## Acorn

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Okay - I guess there is always CommZone Z.   How about "a guy on the line".



I think the point is that "Veteran" doesn't require service under fire. 

There's no distinction between someone who was shot at and someone who spent the whole time inside a secure camp - then or now.


----------



## Art Johnson

Just a little story about the Veterans plate. A few weeks before the schools opened I made an illegal left turn at one of those 4:00pm to 6:00pm thingies. I thought the sign was only for when the schools were in session. How wrong I was, when I got to the bottom of the hill this big Policeman was standing in the middle of the road and waved me over as well as the chap behind me. When the Cop got back to me I had my license out and he took it and checked my plate. When he got back to me he said "I'm going to give you a break this time and charge you under the Municipal 
Bylaw and it will cost you $18.75". "I could charge you under the Highway Traffic Act and it would have cost you $130.00 plus two demerit points."
That was a pretty good investment for $5.00.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Infanteer said:
			
		

> we ain't talking about some rear echelon conscript in WWII.



The vast majority of rear echelon troops in the Canadian Army (Overseas) in WW II were volunteers. In fact, I'm willing to bet 100 percent of them were volunteers.   The small numbers of conscripts sent to Europe in 1945 were mainly reinforcements for infantry units.

In an infantry battalion, about 300 out of 810-man full strength battalions were found in A and B Echelon; including sanitation men, cooks, orderlies, weapons techs, water duties, storesmen, etc. so about 35% of infantry battalions were "rear echelon" soldiers - when at full strength.   Most rifle companies operated at about half strength much of the time, so the percentage of "rear echelon" troops was much higher.   Depending of course on your definition of "rear echelon."

Line of Communication troops were present on the Continent in large numbers, and also the administrative tail in England was large (in Italy these functions were primarily performed by British troops).     A dentist who served in London for six months was still awarded the 1939-45 War Medal, the Defence Medal, the 1939-45 Star, and the Canadian Volunteer Service Medal with clasp - all without firing a single shot.   

Would he be "entitled" to a veteran's plate?   I think so.

Here's a list of just the Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps units to be formed and "deployed" in WW II.   Doesn't count the RCASC, RCEME, RCSigs, C Provost C, C Postal C, CDC, RCAMC, etc. units

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/organization/rcocorbat.htm

A partial listing of "rear echelon" units directly attached to First Canadian Army would include

Headquarters Units 
 Headquarters, First Canadian Army 
 1 Air Survey Corps 
 1 Air Liason Group 
 25 Armoured Delivery Regiment (The Elgin Regiment) 
 1 Road Construction Company, RCE 
 2 Road Construction Company, RCE 
 2 Tunneling Company, RCE 
 1 Mechanical Equipment Company, RCE 
 1 Mechanical Equipment Park, RCE 
 1 Field Survey Depot, RCE 
 2 Field Survey Company, RCE 
 3 Field Survey Company, RCE 
   4 Field Survey Company, RCE 
 30 Air Survey Liaison Section, RCE 
Royal Canadian Corps of Signals 
 Headquarters, First Canadian Army Signals 
 3 Special Wireless Section (Type A) 
 1 Special Wireless Section (Type B) 
 2 Special Wireless Section (Type B) 
 1 Relay Telephone Company 
 1 Air Support Signal Unit 
 3 Army Signal Park 
Royal Canadian Army Service Corps 
 Headquarters, RCASC First Canadian Army Troops 
 Headquarters, First Canadian Army Transport Column, RCASC 
 35 Army Troops Composite Company, RCASC 
 36 Army Troops Composite Company, RCASC 
 85 Bridging Company, RCASC 
 86 Bridging Company, RCASC 
 65 Tank Transporter Company, RCASC 
 66 Tank Transporter Company, RCASC 
 69 General Transport Company, RCASC 
 82 Artillery Company, RCASC 
 87 Artillery Company, RCASC 
 121 Detail Issue Depot, RCASC 
Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps 
 6 General Hospital, RCAMC 
 6 Casualty Clearing Station, RCAMC 
 14 Field Hygiene Section, RCAMC 
 17 Light Field Ambulance, RCAMC 
 5, 6, 7 and 8 Field Surgical Units, RCAMC 
 9, 10, and 11 Field Dressing Stations, RCAMC 
 4,5,6 and 7 Field Transfusion Units, RCAMC 
 2 Advance Deployed Medical Stores, RCAMC 
Canadian Dental Corps 
 2 Dental Company, CDC 
 4 Dental Company, CDC 
 5 Dental Company, CDC 
 6 Dental Company, CDC 
 9 Dental Company, CDC 
Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers 
 HQ, RCEME First Canadian Army Troops 
 2 Recovery Company, RCEME 
 First Canadian Army Troops Workshop, RCEME 
Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps 
 1 Ordnance Rail Head Company, RCOC 
 2, 3 and 5 Salvage Units, RCOC 
 4 Mobile Laundry and Bath Unit 
Royal Canadian Army Pay Corps 
 11 Field Cash Office 
Canadian Provost Corps 
 11 Provost Company 
 1 Traffic Control HQ Section 
 21 Traffic Control Company 
 27 Traffic Control Company 
Canadian Postal Corps 
 First Canadian Army Postal Unit 
Canadian Intelligence Corps 
 16 and 17 Field Security Section 
 2 Wireless Intelligence Section 
 3 Wireless Intelligence Section 
 1 Army Photographic Interpretation Section 
 1 Interrogation HQ Section 
Miscellaneous Units 
 1 Chemical Warfare Laboratory 
 First Canadian Army Meteorological Group 
 First Canadian Army Reception Camp 
 1 Field Punishment Camp 
 1 Auxilliary Service Section 

Thousands of soldiers (call them what they were) served in these units - and this in only First Canadian Army and doesn't count I Corps, II Corps, Canadian Military Headquarters (London) or any of the Canadian Reinforcement Units, all of whom had soldiers who qualified for the same "rack" of medals as any infantryman on the line.

And the majority of whom never fired, and many never saw, a shot fired in anger.   Are they veterans?


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Absolutely!!! You are Right on all accounts. The question is does a UN/NATO soldier who has fired his weapon in anger or been fired at does he deserve the plate and the term "Veteran" I say yes! some on this thread have said no.


----------



## geo

Not all combat troops got deployed in 39... some joined in 44 and were in Europe for a couple of months of 45.... so quite similar to our current length of mission.... Veterans!

The clerks, storemen, truckers, tradesmen and instructors stationed in the UK were exposed to bombings for the German teror weapons... so quite similar to our current risk assessment.... Veterans!


----------



## UberCree

The danger in making distinctions between who is and isn't a veteran is you end up catering to the Sven Robinson / lefty crew that believe Canada should only have 'Peacekeepers', and not combat soldiers.  If you believe that the only studs worthy of adulation are the boys that fought on Juno beach or other such bloody actions, then you are denying the fact that Canada sends our soldiers places because they are willing to kill and die for us, for our foreign policy and for others.  Everyone here would agree that to be an effective peacekeeper you have to be combat ready.  By saying there are no veterans other than those who served in WW2, Korea, etc. you are agreeing with Sven and gang and saying that we are not soldiers, that we are mere peacekeepers.  That we really aren't trained killers, we are policemen.  

If you don a uniform, you should do so with the full understanding that you could be ordered to go to your death or have to kill someone you do not know.  We don't carry around guns for looks after all.

Nothing wrong with honouring a guy that chose to serve his country by driving a truck around, or by cooking grub on a ship.  Little bit of pride never hurt anyone.


----------



## Infanteer

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Would he be "entitled" to a veteran's plate?   I think so.



Yes he would.   My only quibble was the "I saw more fire in my UN Tour then a WWII vet".   When I took exception to that, the "get around" was offered in that some UN guy saw more "fire" than a WWII rear-ech type, which I just thought was a foolish statement - if you've served in the Balkans to any capacity, there is no need to compare your penis size with a 80-year old truck driver from 5th Armoured Division.

I agree with UberCree; a guy serving for 5 years in Europe during WWII, some kid who was a reservist and spent his summer in some Balkan ******* getting shelled every few days, or some clerk who for 20 years processed recruits getting prepared to fight the Soviets have all earned the claim to "Veteran" status.   I'll just wait until I'm 65 before I throw my plate on!


----------



## geo

Infanteer, concurr.... I'm waiting till I decide to hang it up and hit the 19th hole.

Cheers!


----------



## Acorn

That's how I'm playing it: I'll become a vet (get my plate) when I've taken my pension (I won't wait to 65 - might not make it there). I don't grudge anyone who chooses to do it now though - you've earned it.

Acorn


----------



## the 48th regulator

Acorn said:
			
		

> That's how I'm playing it: I'll become a vet (get my plate) when I've taken my pension (I won't wait to 65 - might not make it there). I don't grudge anyone who chooses to do it now though - you've earned it.
> 
> Acorn



Ug, at 34 I am in the same boat as you, already collect a veterans pension, should think about getting the plate...

dileas

tess


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Infanteer,

     I agree that was my point just not the wait till 65 once your out you deserve. Your comment detailed below appears to respond to my post but you quated me wrong.
{ *"I saw more fire in my UN Tour then a WWII vet".  * (I never said that) When I took exception to that, the "get around" was offered in that some UN guy saw more "fire" than a WWII rear-ech type, which I just thought was a foolish statement} 
Furthermore there was no get around about rear ech the point still stands it was about combat line guys not the ech the ech part was to try and define what you were getting at. The point still stands about a UN/NATO soldier may have seen more fire than a WW2 vet in the line(the use of may have was not to paint a broad brush I should change that to some did!


----------



## long haired civvy

I have been an Autoplan broker in BC for quite a few years now. Veterans plates have been available in BC since 2004, and the criteria for qualification is, in my opinion, laughable. One only has to have been MOC qualified(any trade), and be honourably discharged. Period. The application form can be viewed at www.icbc.com. I have to agree with Mark C (fellow 2422  and B Coy C Scot R Alumni), I too cringe seeing obese, 30 something former service battalion cooks tooling around in their 89 Hyundai Excels with Vet plates on.


----------



## geo

in asymetrical operations, medics, drivers, cooks, clerks and mechanics are in pretty much as deeply into it as anyone else... so what do you suggest is the prerequisite for being a veteran?... or not being a veteran?
Just cause the fella is overweight now does not mean he was that way while he served.... where do you draw the line... 
does he have to pass inspection - short hair, still fit into his old service uniform? Letter from his RSM?...


----------



## long haired civvy

My point is that the criteria for qualifying for a vet plate are far too broad, essentially anyone who ever wore a uniform qualifies. It would be interesting to hear the opinions of some real veterans on this subject. As for your negative, whatever. Mine was a statement of opinion, not a pronouncement of fact, your approval is neither sought nor particularly important.


----------



## the 48th regulator

long haired civvy(well said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to hear the opinions of some real veterans on this subject.



Please define what is a "Real Veteran", so those that are may throw in some input.

dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner

> essentially anyone who ever wore a uniform qualifies.



And the problem with that would be?



> It would be interesting to hear the opinions of some real veterans on this subject.



There are many on this board and hope they respond.  Personally, I hope to see many vet plates issued to current and former CF members.



> Mine was a statement of opinion, not a pronouncement of fact, your approval is neither sought nor particularly important.



Tone, tone, tone.  You are new here, best establish yourself as a contributor before you are branded an internet troll.


----------



## long haired civvy

Well, if the 2 of you are satisfied with the Provincial Motor Vehicle Dept. definition of what a veteran is, who am I argue. Personally, I would be pretty sheepish pulling up to a stop light with veteran plates on , with my Cyprus tour under my belt, next to some old dude who fought through the Hitler Line, or Kapyong.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Then don't apply for one, wouldn't want you to be embarrased.


----------



## long haired civvy

23 years as a Cpl? Thats embarrasing my friend...............


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Well thats it, the experiments over.
Goodbye Beltfedpaul/Hatless Dancer....can't say it was fun.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Ha... I'm a veteran....As you can see by my neg tags Ive survived heavy fire here on this board! ;D

Can I put up an Army.ca plate?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Now, really, that just....hurts...so much....I'm.... I don't... Waaaaahhhh... by golly you're right, my life is just a pointless sham, because, God knows, if an insurance salesman can look down on me, I must be truly worthless... goodbye, cruel world.... :


----------



## George Wallace

Interesting suggestion.   Perhaps we can get some through the "Kit Shop"   - Vanity plates for places like Alberta, Quebec, PEI, and then Plate holders for those other provinces, besides NWT.


----------



## armyvern

long haired civvy(well said:
			
		

> 23 years as a Cpl? Thats embarrasing my friend...............



You know what's really embarassing? Knowing that a few of the people who came before me into this outfit were just plain idiots. Like it or not, the days of the infantry figthing as they did in 1917 are long over.

My uncle joined in 1939-retired from the Reg F (RCD) in 1968 as a PTE. Things like that were done in those days. Back when the good old boys refused promotions because they liked being the ones out getting the job done. You should take your head out of your ass.

Build yourself a little bridge and, please, get the heLL over it. You are trolling for a scrap, and your insults do nothing to endear me to you. Oh yes I know, you care not. That's OK my dear, the CF is doing absolutely fine without you or the likes of you. Thanks for getting out!!


----------



## armyvern

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Now, really, that just....hurts...so much....I'm.... I don't... Waaaaahhhh... by golly you're right, my life is just a pointless sham, because, God knows, if an insurance salesman can look down on me, I must be truly worthless... goodbye, cruel world.... :



Apparently you don't need any rope Kat, it would seem the long haired civvie just stole yours and hung himself with it. Not such a big loss I dare say!!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Well, I'd rather have a sister in a cathouse than a brother selling insurance any day.  They're just one step on the evolutionary ladder that led from cockroaches, to rats, and eventually to repo men.  I'm just so deeply hurt....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

long haired civvy(well said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to hear the opinions of some real veterans on this subject.



It was the real Veterans, of the Royal Canadian Legion, Dominion Command, that evolved the criteria. The only plate you should be allowed to have is the one in your head.  : Selling insurance, that's the last stop before the gutter and becoming a politician isn't it?


----------



## Art Johnson

GO FOR IT TESS! The more of us who can should show the Colours so to speak.

I had an interesting experience a couple of weeks ago at a Canadian Tire Store. I had purchased an article that I needed assistance with. The chap when putting the box in my van noticed my Veterans plate and thanked me for my service and for the opportunity to come to Canada and raise a family in such a wonderful country.

If you are a Veteran be proud of it and let everyone know about it.

Aye Dileas


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Maybee we could get ARMY.CA veteran plates........oh wait never mind, we would have to be honourably discharged from the forum in order to be eligible and Im not sure that applies to many people.


----------



## geo

Nope.... only dishonourable discharges being dissed out from this place!


----------



## GO!!!

What is wrong with the Alabama method, of denoting exactly what you did to earn your veteran's status?

This would get rid of some of the infighting that happens here with who is a "real" veteran.

Have the plate say why - and take the guesswork out of it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

"Gongs on a plate"??


----------



## GO!!!

maybe just the mini - gongs - like the ones the "better men" of the army wear on their mess dress!


----------



## the 48th regulator

hmm,

I like that idea.

dileas

tess


----------



## Chimo

Check these out:

The Silver Star Medal is awarded to military personnel who have demonstrated gallantry and service beyond the call of duty.

Any resident of Illinois who has been awarded this medal may apply for as many sets of Silver Star license plates as he or she has vehicles titled, registered or leased in his or her name.

http://www.sos.state.il.us/departments/vehicles/license_plate_guide/specialty_plates/military/silver_star.html

Bosnia Veteran 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Available to: Honorably Discharged Veterans who served in Bosnia with the United States Armed Forces.  

http://www.state.tn.us/safety/plates/military/bosnia.htm

There are many different types available depending on the state. Every thing from the Medal of Honor to the Viet Nam Vet. Perhaps being more specific would decrease some of the sharp-shooting. If you are a "Vet" be proud and put on the plates at the time that fits your own definition.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Sounds interesting but there would already be a turmoil.
 If I read correctly US Bosnian Vet with silver star...? that would be like getting a silver star during the cold war in germany. Only two US soldier in Bosnia during the war from my count...downed pilot rescued Scott Grady and nameless Delta force operator in special ops cell who did planning but no out side the gate stuff.

  For Canada since we dont through around medals like the US we would be limited in the number of people that had the gong plate like you comment on. How many vets would get a special plate? There are about 30 to 40 Wounded in Action strips running (hopping) around the CF and lets say about 10 decorations for Valour in combat....there would not be too many of us with the real cool plates Tess would have his I would have mine what about the real point to show the Canadian public those that served and served honourably.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

How about a plate with ribbon stickers?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting but there would already be a turmoil.
> If I read correctly US Bosnian Vet with silver star...? that would be like getting a silver star during the cold war in germany. Only two US soldier in Bosnia during the war from my count...downed pilot rescued Scott Grady and *nameless Delta force operator in special ops cell who did planning but no out side the gate stuff*.
> 
> For Canada since we dont through around medals like the US we would be limited in the number of people that had the gong plate like you comment on. How many vets would get a special plate? There are about 30 to 40 Wounded in Action strips running (hopping) around the CF and lets say about 10 decorations for Valour in combat....there would not be too many of us with the real cool plates Tess would have his I* would have mine * what about the real point to show the Canadian public those that served and served honourably.



Considering that we are about to deploy a brigade HQ and full battle group on combat operations to Kandahar, I wouldn't be too hasty in saying that there wouldn't be many special plates.

You "have yours"?   Where are you drawing the line at decorations for valour in "combat"?   If you're talking commendations or MiDs, there are a fair number of those around.   Or, were you wounded in action? 

By the way, you cannot get the Silver Star unless you earn it for "gallantry in action" - unlike the Bronze Star, which (without "V") can be awarded for meritorious conduct.   Again, you're hinting that you're "in the know" but obviously cannot be.


----------



## GO!!!

The reason I suggested that the gongs/ribbons be put on the plate itself, is that it would 1) keep the people who really did'nt do much (3 years in a domestic unit) with nothing but the poppy, 2) the guys who managed to get shot, MiD, 14 deployments in 20 years, CD etc, could have that recognition, without feeling like they were slighted or "lumped in" with the first guy.

Recognise each person for what they have done, as the US plates do, instead of one, confusing generic term.

Good idea?


----------



## the 48th regulator

Very good point,

We already show what we have on our chests, so it would not be that far off in showing you pride for your duty to country on the plate in the same way.

dileas

tess


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Teddy,




			
				Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Considering that we are about to deploy a brigade HQ and full battle group on combat operations to Kandahar, I wouldn't be too hasty in saying that there wouldn't be many special plates.
> 
> 3rd H response -   You are probably right the comment was to date not to the future I cant predict it. If things go the way they normally go then yes you are probably correct there will be more.
> 
> You "have yours"?   Where are you drawing the line at decorations for valour in "combat"?   If you're talking commendations or MiDs, there are a fair number of those around.   Or, were you wounded in action?
> 
> 3rd H response -    To my knowledge there are only a handfull of decorations for valour, "MID" being one of them it is the lowest order of that group and there are a few out there for Valour there are many more for outstanding performance. As for commendations I was not counting them. As for me I have a MID and a Wounded in action stripe for different actions.
> 
> By the way, you cannot get the Silver Star unless you earn it for "gallantry in action" - unlike the Bronze Star, which (without "V") can be awarded for meritorious conduct.   Again, you're hinting that you're "in the know" but obviously cannot be.



There is no hint of "in the know" it was a personal observation of the post on one being issued I posed it as a question not a statement of fact. Specifically that since no combat activities occurred while the US forces IFOR SFOR were in Bosnia I was puzzled a silver star would be issued. I personally know the Delta guy I spoke of and I know he did not get one. But I may have misspoken the Scot Grady thing I know that a small group of CSAR came into get him, I know most of them personally they don't have one but but since then maybe they have. As I said it was an observation with question, if you have the information then post it, it would answer my question. 

 The issue which appears to be lost in your respons was that since we don't have allot of those awards in Canada it would be better to issue Vet plates to all honourably discharged vets to show the flag to the public rather then specific awards on plates.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Go and Tess 

  Good points I could agree with that, I was looking at it from the perspective of only issuing decorated plates and that would be too few your idea is good it does solve the issue of credibility. LOL except in this forum.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

GO!!! said:
			
		

> The reason I suggested that the gongs/ribbons be put on the plate itself, is that it would 1) keep the people who really did'nt do much (3 years in a domestic unit) with nothing but the poppy, 2) the guys who managed to get shot, MiD, 14 deployments in 20 years, CD etc, could have that recognition, without feeling like they were slighted or "lumped in" with the first guy.
> 
> Recognise each person for what they have done, as the US plates do, instead of one, confusing generic term.
> 
> Good idea?



It is a good idea, but you're going to run into problems with scale, which might make it uneconomical.   In the US, there are millions of veterans, numbers which make the designing of specific plates a cost-effective thing to do.   A quick look at Alabama's "tags", for instance, shows plates commemorating all sorts of current and past service (see here:   http://www.ador.state.al.us/motorvehicle/militaryview.html.   Not all states (I would suggest a distinct minority do) have these. 

 An alternative might be a variety of ribbon stickers, but these would only mean something to those in the know and provinces would be required to analyse each veteran's 490A (or equivalent) to determine entitlement.   Since I come from a province that doesn't issue front plates to save money, I'm not sure how far the idea would go.

The solution?   I don't really have one, but I do know that I won't be getting vet's plates until after I'm retired and hung up my spurs.

3rd horse:   





> I have a MID and a Wounded in action stripe for different actions


   Ack.      I certainly didn't intend to call your personal service into question.


----------



## geo

am confused by where all this is going...
you want the veteran plates to increase the forces visibility within the community. Then you're looking at finding the most ways it is possible to denying same said plates to former serving members?
You're prepared to authorize the plates to a cook who was part of a unit that served in North america or Europe between 40 & 45 (but not necessarily saw combat) but are not prepared to "permit" a plate to a cook who has served his whole career within a Service Battalion.

Are we going to make restrictions for Men VS women?
Are we going to make restrictions for those who are CSS VS Combat arms?
Where does it start & where does it end.

When you get down to it, to the public.... we're all the same and they prolly won't have the patience or interest in waiting around to hear the explanation.

For me, the single veteran place is plenty fine. I have no problem placing my 30+ yrs of service next to someone who served something like 5.

Cheers!

(Typo correction)


----------



## Infanteer

I agree with Geo - you can't really quantify service.   Guy does 3 years in the Mo, goes overseas and gets shot.   Another guy does 25 years Reg Force fixing planes and never goes anywhere.   In my opinion, they both rate and they both put forth a valued service.   The value of your service shouldn't be measured by the salad bar on your chest, should it?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

...or as I like to say to justify my pay, " I sure don't get paid for what I do, I get paid for what I might have to do."

I think one can apply that to anyone who has worn the uniform.......


----------



## TCBF

I am a 'not before I am retired, and maybe not even after' kind of guy.   If you loan your car out, it can put the guy on the spot. Conversely, if I get one now, folks might say "Look at the bald 50 year old driving his WW2 vet daddy's car."

Whatever.

Now, about the link Teddy Ruxpin gave us, what the heck is the Alabama State Defence Force?  Is that a typo?  Did they mean 'Alberta State Defence Force'?

 ;D

(Typed in Wainwright)

Tom


----------



## Haggis

TCBF said:
			
		

> I am a 'not before I am retired, and maybe not even after' kind of guy.



Tom, I hear ya!

My kids wanted to get me one when I bought my new truck right after my last tour.  I said "No, thanks, let's wait until I retire."  I already have a distinctive plate, my Amateur Radio callsign.  That's enough for now.


----------



## Infanteer

Haggis said:
			
		

> I already have a distinctive plate, my Amateur Radio callsign.   That's enough for now.



So you're the guy cruising around with the "Maverick" callsign on your plate.... ;D


----------



## Haggis

Infanteer said:
			
		

> So you're the guy cruising around with the "Maverick" callsign on your plate.... ;D



Yep, and I wear my aviators day and night.  So you'd better stay off the sidewalk!


----------



## ZipperHead

And now for my opinion (Tess, Michael, and all other "Al haters" may as well 'demote' me right now... ): In my mind, veteran is something you become, like retired or a widow(er). Can't be retired while you still work, can't be widowed while you're married. Shouldn't be a veteran until you're out of the service. I don't look at the Veteran's plate as something that is designed to increase our (the CF) visibility to the public. It is meant to acknowledge the service you gave to the country. What we have accomplished, particularly in areas with the big bases, is diluted the meaning of what a veteran is to the civilians in the local communities. When one sees a veterans plate, it should mean something. 

Here's a hypothetical question for those that say all CF members (that are eligible) should put the plates on their car: if the plates give you some special sort of priviledge, like special parking rights (like handicapped people or expectant mothers), would you use it for that gain? If I recall correctly, Nova Scotia (or maybe just Halifax) is allowing pers with Veterans plates free parking. Free parking is one thing, but for a 20 year old able bodied "veteran" to take a premium parking spot (near the entrance to a mall entrance, or by a hospital entrance, for example) would be another, at the expense perhaps of an 85 year old WWII Veteran, who would now have to walk a few hundred meters. And don't tell me that people wouldn't. I see young people parking in handicapped parking spots now because they are to lazy to walk the extra 20 meters.

If they wanted a means of increasing visibility, or pride, in the CF, they should have created CF plates, along the lines of the "conservation" plates here in NB, or the sports teams one's in Ontario. That way ANYONE who supports the CF that wants the plate can get one. 

And I disagree with the use of the poppy for use on the plates. In my mind, the idea of the poppy is to be used to remember those that made the supreme sacrifice, for their families, their buddies, and ultimately their country. I think that a CF crest should have been used, not unlike the crest that firefighters use on their plates. Nova Scotia uses a Canada flag (for veterans), which I am more partial to for serving pers, but I have heard tell that a lot of people don't like that, because anybody who supports Canada should be allowed. We will never make everyone happy. Going back to one of my earlier points, if they produced plates for anybody who wanted to support those that died or were wounded in service of our country (i.e to raise funds to help look after those that are in Veterans hospitals), then I think the poppy should be used for that. But I personally am very uncomfortable with placing myself in the same lofty category with those that did pay the ultimate sacrifice. Hence that is why I do not have the plate on my car.

Al


----------



## Infanteer

Allan, I agree with you on both major points.

A person becomes a veteran when they give up their "serving" status.  The French term _ancien_ seems much more accurate in this respect.

The poppy is indeed the symbol of Remembrance for those who gave their lives.  Edward Campbell enunciated this quite well in another thread.  Canada needs to separate out "Veterans Day" and "Remembrance Day" and to pick a new symbol for the _ancien_.  Let the poppy stay with the names that are engraved upon the cenotaph in the center of my town.

Cheers,
Infanteer


----------



## the 48th regulator

Alan,

You know that I am not in anymore, right?

dileas

tess

Very good post by the way.


----------



## muskrat89

I agree also. Having a "CF" plate would be a great solution to acknowledge serving members and their families. I know that here, they have Fire Fighter plates, police plates, M of H plates, purple heart plates....


----------



## Roger

Just tought I should make a note that Quebec has announced that they will have a veterans plate as of Jan 1st 2006 in recognition of the year of the veteran and 60 year anniversary of WWII.


----------



## GO!!!

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I agree also. Having a "CF" plate would be a great solution to acknowledge serving members and their families. I know that here, they have Fire Fighter plates, police plates, M of H plates, purple heart plates....



We're discussing that here;

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36592/post-299893/topicseen.html#msg299893

I'm personally against it, for reasons I list, but maybe when I don't live in the 'hood anymore....


----------



## Gimli

I was wondering if it is common for serving members to have a veteran's licence pate?  

I myself am ex army and have been out of the service for many years.  After my release, the Veteran's plate came to Alberta.  I got one when it was offered.  Not only am I proud to have served, it also has a few perks (like free meter parking in Lethbridge).

Anyway, I have started the process of getting back into the forces (go ahead and take a min to laugh at me).  Just like everyone else, I started to ponder how it might be, the logistics involved, possible postings, etc.  I also got wondering if it might be in my best interest to get some “regular” plates on my vehicles before I get back in.  Or perhaps I should say “if” I get back in.  LOL


----------



## WEng87

Gimli said:
			
		

> I was wondering if it is common for serving members to have a veteran's licence pate?
> 
> I myself am ex army and have been out of the service for many years.  After my release, the Veteran's plate came to Alberta.  I got one when it was offered.  Not only am I proud to have served, it also has a few perks (like free meter parking in Lethbridge).
> 
> Anyway, I have started the process of getting back into the forces (go ahead and take a min to laugh at me).  Just like everyone else, I started to ponder how it might be, the logistics involved, possible postings, etc.  I also got wondering if it might be in my best interest to get some “regular” plates on my vehicles before I get back in.  Or perhaps I should say “if” I get back in.  LOL



It is quite common for serving members to have the Veteran plates.  I do not have them, but know many members who do, and have seen quite a few in the parking lot of the Dockyard in Halifax.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I see quite a few where I am posted as well, and have them myself and on both my vehicles.  Not many years ago, I was more of the opinion that it wasn't 'right' for serving members to have them until they retired or had a multiple tour medals or something like that;  now I've changed my thinking.  We see fewer and fewer of the ladies and gents I grew up thinking of when I thought of a vet;  vet's of WWI, WWII and Korea.  I've learned that those folks aren't the only vets in Canada.  

If you get back in, keep your vet's plates I say.  If you have them now, it was by serving and meeting the criteria for them.


----------



## ModlrMike

I would say that if you do get back in, and you're posted to Alberta, as much as you would still meet the criteria, I would change to a regular plate. If posted elsewhere, then these are the basic entitlements, not including those for police:

BC - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed basic training
AB - honourably discharged only (must be MOC qual)
SK - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years Reg or 1095 paid Res days
MB - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
ON - honourably discharged; currently serving
QC - honourably discharged; currently serving
NB - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
NS - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
NF - honourably discharged; currently serving
PEI - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
YK - honourably discharged only (must be MOC qual)
NT - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
NU - does not currently issue veteran plates


----------



## Gimli

Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To get a Veteran's license plate in Ontario, your completed application must be stamped by the RCL Ontario Provincial Command.  Weird.  :dunno:



When I got mine in Nova Scotia, I had to provide supporting documentation.

Retired Personnel - Canadian Forces Certificate of Service - both sides
(Or equivalent for Merchant Navy, Allies, etc.)

 Serving Personnel - Canadian Forces identification card plus personal service record information
(Current MPRR)

https://novascotia.ca/sns/pdf/ans-rmv-veteran-plate.pdf


----------



## RCDtpr

When I got my ON Vet plate, I had to send a copy of my MPRR to the RCL.  This was about 10 years ago after tour, so perhaps it’s changed?


----------



## cavalryman

exCAFguy said:
			
		

> When I got my ON Vet plate, I had to send a copy of my MPRR to the RCL.  This was about 10 years ago after tour, so perhaps it’s changed?


I sent the ON RCL a photocopy of the front and back of my NDI75 in 2012.


----------



## Cpl Engel

For the second set of plates, all they needed was the fact that I already had one set.  Easy!


----------



## mariomike

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> https://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-vac/what-we-do/mandate
> 
> Definition of a Veteran
> Any former member of the Canadian Armed Forces who successfully underwent basic training and is honourably discharged.



If interested in obtaining a Veteran's licence plate,



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> BC - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed basic training
> AB - honourably discharged only (must be MOC qual)
> SK - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years Reg or 1095 paid Res days
> MB - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
> ON - honourably discharged; currently serving
> QC - honourably discharged; currently serving
> NB - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
> NS - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
> NF - honourably discharged; currently serving
> PEI - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
> YK - honourably discharged only (must be MOC qual)
> NT - honourably discharged; currently serving having completed 3 years
> NU - does not currently issue veteran plates


----------



## Kilted

I know that that might be the legal requirements for the plates. However, I think that the common practice is that you don't get them unless you have been on tour. In fact I've never seen a serving member without a tour with them. I actually think that a serving member without a tour who got them would face significant backlash from their peers, maybe even to the point of taking them off.


----------



## blacktriangle

Kilted said:
			
		

> I know that that might be the legal requirements for the plates. However, I think that the common practice is that you don't get them unless you have been on tour. In fact I've never seen a serving member without a tour with them. I actually think that a serving member without a tower who got them would face significant backlash from their peers, maybe even to the point of taking them off.



Is this at a PRes unit? What if the member was a SAR Tech?

Also, there are plenty of folks with multiple tours who don't have veteran plates and simply prefer to fly under the radar.


----------



## Kilted

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> Is this at a PRes unit? What if the member was a SAR Tech?
> 
> Also, there are plenty of folks with multiple tours who don't have veteran plates and simply prefer to fly under the radar.



It's been my experience of whoever I have run into. I never said that everyone with a tour had one.


----------



## mariomike

Kilted said:
			
		

> I actually think that a serving member without a tower who got them would face significant backlash from their peers, maybe even to the point of taking them off.



Maybe less backlash for non-serving veterans ( BMQ + discharge = veteran's licence plate ) ?

For further discussion, see also,

Veterans License Plates  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/18176.100
5 pages.


----------



## brihard

Might be worth a thread split?


----------



## Quirky

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> Also, there are plenty of folks with multiple tours who don't have veteran plates and simply prefer to fly under the radar.



Don't veteran plates give you free parking in some areas or is that a myth? I prefer not to have any plates or element/unit sticks on my vehicle that identifies me as a current or former member. All it takes is some idiot to see that and cause thousands of dollars of paint work. Majority of the people I’ve seen with veteran plates like attention and need any ego boost they can get.


----------



## Ralph

Quirky said:
			
		

> Don't veteran plates give you free parking in some areas or is that a myth? I prefer not to have any plates or element/unit sticks on my vehicle that identifies me as a current or former member. All it takes is some idiot to see that and cause thousands of dollars of paint work. Majority of the people I’ve seen with veteran plates like attention and need any ego boost they can get.


If the "some areas" were "Carling Campus", I might entertain the idea...


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Quirky said:
			
		

> Don't veteran plates give you free parking in some areas or is that a myth? I prefer not to have any plates or element/unit sticks on my vehicle that identifies me as a current or former member. All it takes is some idiot to see that and cause thousands of dollars of paint work. Majority of the people I’ve seen with veteran plates like attention and need any ego boost they can get.



No, it is not a myth, and I am quite confident in saying the majority of those with Vet plates haven’t chosen to get one because of the reasons you listed. 

I have an Ontario vet plate. At the time, I chose to get one simply because it prominently displayed the poppy. I also wanted something that would reflect the sentimental value and pride I’ve attached to my time serving, since also at the time, I wasn’t sure if I’d be in much longer due to my then medical status.

I’ve never gone on a tour, and I don’t know if I ever will. I’d definitely like to. But to date I’ve had a rather unconventional, for lack of a better word, CAF career. (Some here know the full extent of my background.)

I will never consider my experience equal to those who have served for decades, been on multiple tours, or were directly involved in combat. But I decided to join because I wanted to offer whatever abilities/skills and time I could. I’ve been separated from my loved ones for months, I’ve had to put my service before myself on several occasions, I’ve missed important personal events, I’ve given everything I was capable of giving at the time to my job and I’ll continue to do so. Many are in my position, or similar, and their service is important also. 

Many have very differing opinions about what constitutes a “veteran” and where plates are concerned. I came across this and I think it explains the poster’s sentiments well. 



> ...As for plates, it's a small honour I think anyone who has honourably served and sacrificed for their country deserves. Many of us have spent countless months away from our spouses and children on exercises, courses, taskings, and deployments. We've lived on the other side of the country from our extended families, missed our own children's births and birthdays, we've missed anniversaries, funerals, weddings, and more in the service of Canada.
> 
> That isn't to belittle those who've served in combat, or witnessed the atrocities of foreign conflicts, they deserve to be recognized more than anyone. That said, I don't think Veteran's Plates should be exclusive to that select group of Veteran's; although, I firmly believe they deserve to be honoured above the rest of us.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Personally, I would never have considered getting the Veteran's plate while still serving, not even during my ten years on the supplementary reserve list. But now that the government has authorized me to call myself officially retired, I have no problem considering myself a Vet.

In Quebec, we have a new plate, developed in the last few years, that is actually very nice and stands out. I got it not out of ego, but because it is nice and I thought it a good way to remind people who haven't served that those of us who did live amongst them every day.

But, unexpectedly, it has had the effect of letting me connect with vets from the Vandoos, 5th field ambulance, 12th Armoured Regiment and Allouettes squadron that I didn't even know lived in or around my own little town (we are about  10,000 only in the small grouping of towns where I live). I found out that it cuts both ways.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Re Free parking for veterans licence plates.

In looking for some examples came across these

Calgary https://www.calgaryparking.com/findparking/veteransparking  (you don't necessarily need veterans plates)

From 2012, a general review of municipalities that provided free parking for veterans https://canadianparking.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/municipalities-parking-for-veterans/

Vancouver, a story from November 2019 about proposal to have veterans free parking in place for this coming Remembrance Day https://globalnews.ca/news/6224572/vancovuer-free-veterans-parking/

Hamilton, a story from 2015 to remind folks that it's not only on the net that you'll find idiots who want to differentiate between "true" veterans and others who don't match their preconceptions.  https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/headlines/only-true-veterans-should-get-free-parking-ferguson-1.3147071


----------



## mariomike

It may - or may not - get the driver some "professional courtesy" at a traffic stop. 
Or, avoid the stop altogether. 

As far as free parking is concerned, I never felt the need for a veteran's plate, but "placard abuse" is a whole other story in North American cities.

As well as licence plates, from what I have seen locally, some are almost ( purposely? ) unreadable.


----------



## lenaitch

One town and one city near me allow free parking for veteran plate where parking is permitted.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

reverse_engineer said:
			
		

> Also, there are plenty of folks with multiple tours who don't have veteran plates and simply prefer to fly under the radar.



I guess I fit that category (multiple tours), but when I first looked into it after AStan, I discovered that my service would have to be verified by the Legion - you know, that place where 80% of the leadership and almost as much of the membership have never served a day.  

So no.

My car and my motorcycle both wear Regimental identifiers.  That works for me.


----------



## Good2Golf

I have a support the troops sticker, but no vet plates. If anything (in Ontario) I had considered the ‘CF’ (Canadian Flag) plate while I was still serving, but now I stick with the crappy, bubbling/peeling ‘B-series‘ Ontario plate as a reminder of the McGuinty-Wynne era...


----------



## Furniture

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I guess I fit that category (multiple tours), but when I first looked into it after AStan, I discovered that my service would have to be verified by the Legion - you know, that place where 80% of the leadership and almost as much of the membership have never served a day.
> 
> So no.
> 
> My car and my motorcycle both wear Regimental identifiers.  That works for me.



The Legion connection is a big part of why I've never bothered with "Veterans" plates. I'll likely pick up one of the cool BC Parks plates when I find myself back on on the left coast.


----------



## X Royal

Funny thing about the Legion is when they have Stolen Valour case amongst their members they claim they don't have access to military records but get paid to verify people as veterans for license plates. :


----------



## brihard

X Royal said:
			
		

> Funny thing about the Legion is when they have Stolen Valour case amongst their members they claim they don't have access to military records but get paid to verify people as veterans for license plates. :



The Ontario application form for the veterans plate requires the applicant to provide a photocopy of a document/piece of ID proving eligible service.

CAF/VAC cannot provide personal information to a third party without either the person’s consent, or some statutory/judicial authority. So no, the Legion cannot simply get service records when they suspect someone is not on the up and up.


----------



## X Royal

Brihard said:
			
		

> The Ontario application form for the veterans plate requires the applicant to provide a photocopy of a document/piece of ID proving eligible service.
> 
> CAF/VAC cannot provide personal information to a third party without either the person’s consent, or some statutory/judicial authority. So no, the Legion cannot simply get service records when they suspect someone is not on the up and up.


My point exactly.
They can't do anything to verify anything so why involve them?
Same "photocopy of a document/piece of ID proving eligible service" could be provided directly to the Ministry of Transportation by the veteran.


----------



## brihard

X Royal said:
			
		

> My point exactly.
> They can't do anything to verify anything so why involve them?
> Same "photocopy of a document/piece of ID proving eligible service" could be provided directly to the Ministry of Transportation by the veteran.



I’m speculating, but probably because without RCL advocating for vet plates to be a thing, and taking on that part of the responsibility, the provincial ministries of transportations wouldn’t give a rat’s ass or bother to offer the vets plates at all.

The Legion gets five bucks for the minor administrative role. It’s not like they’re making any profit off of this.

But anyway- if the RCL’s involvement is enough to turn you off of it, that’s your choice and I respect it even if I don’t feel the same.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Re: the Legion verifying service...in NS, at least.  I also had to pay (minimal) extra for one on both vehicles.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> When I got mine in Nova Scotia, I had to provide supporting documentation.
> 
> Retired Personnel - Canadian Forces Certificate of Service - both sides
> (Or equivalent for Merchant Navy, Allies, etc.)
> 
> Serving Personnel - Canadian Forces identification card plus personal service record information
> (Current MPRR)
> 
> https://novascotia.ca/sns/pdf/ans-rmv-veteran-plate.pdf



Special attention and ego... :.  Should I tell my father who is 83 years old, that retired in '81 with 29 YOS, to dial back his ego?  What's so different between the Vet plates and the veteran's patches that serving members are allowed to wear on their riding gear, which most of them also pair up with a set of undress ribbons on their vest/jacket?  

The only 'benefit' from the NS plate in NS that I'm aware of;  you save some on provincial camping reservations ($2.35/night) , and free admission to parks when I've gone to NB parks like Carleton.  Personally, I'd like to see free admission to National Parks;  it's something I'd use and appreciate.   :2c:


----------

